# Winter = soups & stews



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/14)

Made my first batch this year of curried sausages.

Potatoe
Carrot
Mixed frozen vegies
Onion
Sausages ( thin ones this time )
Curry 
Salt.
Flour for thickening


Been simmering for about 3hrs

Is yummo


----------



## GABBA110360 (14/5/14)

yes you right stu
it's about the right time for a batch of road kill as I call it.
everything goes in
bloody beautiful
ken


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/14)

I have Pea & Ham, Osso Bucco, Beef broth & barley, Pumpkin, Leek & potatoe, Borscht......and whatever else I can invent planned this winter


----------



## Tahoose (14/5/14)

Beef goulash, served inside a cob loaf in the middle of the table. Going to try a rabbit goulash this winter.

This always goes down a treat and is a great meal to bring the family together.


----------



## Camo6 (14/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Made my first batch this year of curried sausages.
> 
> Potatoe
> Carrot
> ...


My old man would always ruin his by adding sultanas or sometimes sliced banana. Wasn't to my tastes. However I've found a little bit of diced apple goes down a treat.
I used to love the small cans of Ayam Malaysian curry powder but can't seem to find them even in IGA's nowadays. Anyone got a source?


----------



## Natdene (14/5/14)

I did a dry stout beef and mushroom stew with Parmesan cheese dumplings

and that is a Bacchus "brown eyed girl" to wash it down


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/14)

Mmm....dumplings...

I make mine with good amounts of salt & cracked pepper


----------



## Bribie G (14/5/14)

How do you stop dumplings collapsing and turning into rubber golf balls?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> How do you stop dumplings collapsing and turning into rubber golf balls?


Easly


----------



## Natdene (14/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> How do you stop dumplings collapsing and turning into rubber golf balls?


Never had that happen? Mine are 1 cup self raising flour, 1/3 cup fine grated Parmesan, 1/3 cup milk and 40g butter melted, mix it up and roll into balls, cook your stew of choice for 1 hour, then put dumplings on top, cook 15mim more with cover on, then 10-15 with cover off to get golden


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (15/5/14)

Tonight for me was an ad hoc chunky cut lamb stew:

Rough cut mushrooms, celery, potato, sweet potato.
Pan fried onions and apple smoked garlic.
Lamb livers, pan seared.
Lamb caserole bone cuts and lamb forequarter chops, also pan seared.


Just dumped it in the slow cooker. We'll see if I am hungry at breakfast time!


----------



## Pilchard (15/5/14)

I love it offle with exras I miss the days when the offle was the star of the dish. I'm not that old either but aussie eating habits in my life time have moved away from the offle. You just can't replicate them in your cooking. I once had a girl ask me for lambs fry and bacon, with no fry.... Can you just use some steak as I love the flavour but can't eat that sort of stuff... 

I am yet to make real sausages as I can't get over the shit. But we use every part of the beasts we kill. Winter is the best time as I get to use offle as flavour especially in heavy gravys and wifey does not know complain. I never run a big heavy offle gravy but use small pieces to get the desired body in the food.

This thread will be grand, recipes to try and maybe I can contribute. Being a noob to brewing is hard to participate sometimes... Well all the time... I can talk food like a hungry American........ With less fat..


----------



## huez (15/5/14)

Camo6 said:


> My old man would always ruin his by adding sultanas or sometimes sliced banana. Wasn't to my tastes. However I've found a little bit of diced apple goes down a treat.
> I used to love the small cans of Ayam Malaysian curry powder but can't seem to find them even in IGA's nowadays. Anyone got a source?


I'm a fan of the golden curry sauce, you will find it in the asian section at most supermarkets. Comes in hot, medium and mild. Looks like a block of chocolate. Mild is pretty crap. I sometimes cooked the snags on the bbq or blanch thorn quickly and skin them! 

My mum laughs at me but God i love my pressure cooker and winter! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fents (15/5/14)

made a beef ragu in the slow cooker last night. serve in a bowl with creamy garlic mash in the middle wash down with a coopers stout, delish.


----------



## Airgead (15/5/14)

Tahoose said:


> Going to try a rabbit goulash this winter.


Do.. its fanrtastic.

My son has his braces adjusted last week so wasn't able to chew for a few days. Took advantage by making soup. Spicy pumpkin and lentil (with bacon) and a really nice chicken conji.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (15/5/14)

Made a porter beef stew last weekend with a pint of my brown porter and a fresh wort reduction from an amber ale I was brewing, garlic, carrots, onions, anchovies, braising beef, sriracha chilli, salt and pepper, beef stock, crushed tomatoes. I wish I had an endless supply of it.


----------



## Bribie G (15/5/14)

I make convict stew in the pressure cooker about once a month, but it takes a couple of days. It's getting harder to track down lamb neck nowadays, a lot of people buy it for their dogs. Should be a crime.

Stage 1: slow cooker

go to Coles or your butcher and get a couple of kilos of lamb soup bones (not neck, that comes in stage 2) - choose ones with plenty of meat and fat attached, put them in the slow cooker with a couple of chopped onions, a chopped carrot, two litres of water and a litre carton of chicken stock. Set and forget for two days. I do mine in the garage.

When cool give it all a good massage with clean hands then force what you can through a mesh strainer into a big bowl, cool in fridge and remove the disc of fat off the top.

That's your stock. Store and freeze in 600ml t/a containers - a batch will last you for the winter.

Stage 2: pressure cooker

get 3 lamb necks sawn for you into five neck chops each.

2 large onions finely chopped

Layer chops and onions in pressure cooker and tip in a container of stock from #1
Pressure cook for 15 minutes.

Remove chops to a plate and gravy to a bowl. To the gravy add two beef or chicken OXO cubes, half a cup of passata or a heaped TBSP tomato paste, a good grind of black pepper, sprig of rosemary if you like.

In the pressure cooker, rebuild the stew with the par-cooked chops layered with:

4 thick sliced sliced carrots
one extra thin sliced onion
2 small swede turnips cubed
half a head of celery thickly sliced

Pour gravy over the top and pressure cook for a further 15 minutes.

The lamb should fall off the bones that can be sucked clean.

Note no potatoes in this recipe, they come in the form of garlic mash on the side :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Dave70 (16/5/14)

Chicken wings are cheap and useful and tasty but a pain in the arse as a stand alone foodstuff in my opinion. What to do?
I like to roast them hard with a scatterings of garlic, tomato, mushrooms, onions and carrots, herbs, chillis ect then once everythings started to melt and burn, toss the lot into the stock pot and simmer until it gets that smell.
You know that 'smell'? People walk through the door and say 'mmm, whats cooking?' 
So much nicer and homely than Ambi pur.

When its done, run it through the strainer and thats your lot. Makes a great base for just about anything, especially risotto. Freeze what you don't need in your Tupperware. 

By itself, also makes a great coffee substitute on a frosty morning if you pop a few No-Doz in.


----------



## Tahoose (16/5/14)

Dave70 said:


> By itself, also makes a great coffee substitute on a frosty morning if you pop a few No-Doz in.


Not sure if serious?


----------



## Mattress (16/5/14)

This ones a winner at my house every time I make it

*Sweet Beef Curry*
1.5 kg Diced chuck Steak
2 tablespoon fruit chutney
2 onions
1 tablespoon apricot jam
2 carrots
2 cups beef stock
1 parsnip
2 potatoes
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons curry powder
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 Tablespoon corn flour (optional)

Add Meat to the slow cooker,
Peel and chop onions, carrots and parsnip. Place in slow cooker along with the curry powder, soy sauce, Worcestershire sauce, fruit chutney, jam, stock and salt, stir well
to combine.

Place on the lid and cook for 4-5 hrs on High or 8 hours on low. If necessary add the corn flour, mix with 2 tablespoons of water, to make a paste , then add to slow cooker to thicken, season to taste.


----------



## Bribie G (16/5/14)

Tahoose said:


> Not sure if serious?


Obviously you've never had a mug of hot Bonox on a frosty morning. 




Neither have I


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/5/14)

When I worked in Goulburn one winter, the old guys used to come into the pub I was staying at on sunday mornings and drink hot bonox and rum....and it stunk....bad


----------



## Dave70 (16/5/14)

Tahoose said:


> Not sure if serious?


I really _should _include a disclaimer in my sig. 
I guess you could dissolve no-doze in there if you were keen for a caffeine hit. I wouldn't, they give me the nervous system of a squirrel.

Definitely serious about the stock, though you may want to let it cool and skim the fat first (good for chafed lips but). Just like chicken soup. Except in a mug. Without thew spoon.


----------



## Bribie G (16/5/14)

Quick, cheap and easy "stew" is the Welsh _Cawl _that many a Welshman grew up on in hard times. Particularly useful if you have bacon that's getting a bit "sticky" and needs to be used up quick.

250g bacon cut into thin strips
dessert spoon butter or ghee
large onion or a leek
2 large potatoes sliced
500 ml stock (oxo cube stock is ok, even Bonox h34r: )
Plenty of black pepper.

Fry bacon and onion in butter till soft
Meanwhile simmer potatoes in stock till half done
Add fried bacon and onions to potato / stock, big grind of black pepper
Cover pan tightly and simmer slowly for half an hour till all tender.

Serve with crispy fried Turkish bread.


----------



## Tahoose (16/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> Obviously you've never had a mug of hot Bonox on a frosty morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never been much of a Bonox type, reminds me of my nan,

Tea, coffee or Bonox? She would ask...


----------



## mr_wibble (20/5/14)

Making this tonight, 'cause I want some spare time in the afternoon to plant hops
It's a bit of a lazy recipe, but I can come in from the shed at 5:30, and have it done by 6.

375g Dried beans (1 pack) - I used borlotti beans last time, could only get some red ones this time (fricken' coles)
400g Bacon
1 large brown onion, or 2x small ones
1 large can crushed tomatoes (~880 grams)
1 small can condensed tomato soup (~400 grams) (salt reduced/no salt - there's already too much in the bacon)
2x pinches of dried basil (very roughly) 
3x teaspoons of "Mexican" seasoning (cumin, coriander, sweet paprika, oregano, chilli, garlic)
1x teaspoon of "Marco Polo" brand smoked paprika (this is a *secret ingredient*, Shhhh!)

Soak the beans in water all day if you can, from lunch time if you forget.
Fry Onions & Bacon in a little olive oil. Not too hot, you want to slightly brown the onions without burning.
If it looks like it's about to burn splash a bit of water into the pan (then boil it off).
Add the basil an cook for one last minute.
Add the tomatoes, soup, beans and ground spices.

Cook until beans are tender. I like to serve with peas & mash potato.

If you forgot to soak the beans ... well, you better google that.
Maybe you can boil the tar out of them in a separate pot first.

Of course one kid hates beans, but the other two think they're good. (can't win, but I try anyway).

cheers,
-kt (chief cook and washer-up)


PS> have been considering slow-cookering the beans with a ham-hock, onions, spices.


----------



## sponge (20/5/14)

I enjoy throwing together a bit of a stew based on what 'meat packs' they have at the local grocer. It's just off-cuts of either lamb or goat which always go down a treat. I've been sticking to them over beef the last couple of years.. I've been getting to the stage of not even frying anything off and just adding everything to the pot with the lid on and letting it cook to make it an even 'lazier' version for those days where we'll be out of the house.

I normally coat the lamb/goat in a little flour and fry them off, then add in whatever veggies I have laying around (muchrooms, capsicum, carrot and onions are the norm). Add in a tin of tomatoes and a pot of beer, some herbs such as rosemary, thyme and bay leaf, garlic, smoked paprika, bit of ground cumin and coriander, S&P and throw it in a low oven for 5-6hrs. I don't add too much liquid to keep it nice and thick and let the meat and veggies add their own juices.

I've been serving it lately with a bit of spiced cous cous as the mrs tries to stay away from potato and rice. Perfect for a Sunday dinner.. 

The guys at work keep pestering me to make up a batch for them after seeing it multiple times for my lunch the following days after making it.


----------



## mje1980 (20/5/14)

I made my usual beef n murphys pies the other week. With my new found love of Shropshire blue cheese, I whacked a big chunk on too before the pastry. Faaaaaarrrk, pretty bloody nice. 

Love winter cooking.


----------



## sponge (20/5/14)

A bit of stinky blue inside a beef and stout pie sounds de-friggin-licious!


----------



## mje1980 (20/5/14)

Tis indeed !!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/5/14)

Pumpkin Soup

1 whole Jap pumpkin
3 onions ( saute in olive oil )
Cracked pepper
500ml sour cream.

Boil & mash pumpkin. Add onions,pepper & cream.

Eat with crusty toasted bread.


----------



## Batz (31/5/14)

Lamb shanks done in the pressure cooker with heaps of veggies, yumbo.


----------



## Danwood (31/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Pumpkin Soup
> 1 whole Jap pumpkin
> 3 onions ( saute in olive oil )
> Cracked pepper
> ...


Can't beat a good pumpkin soup !

I roast my pumpkin with a whole head of garlic and plenty of rosemary before adding it to the stock.

Jap has the best flavour, definitely.


----------



## shaunous (31/5/14)

I put sweet potato in my pumpkin soup, makes it better fo sho.


----------



## Bribie G (31/5/14)

and a heaped tsp of Keens Curry Powder.


----------



## Mardoo (1/6/14)

shaunous said:


> I put sweet potato in my pumpkin soup, makes it better fo sho.


And I add in red capsicum and carrot. I roast it all together in a pan, cook for an hour or so in stock and then mash it with a potato masher so it's a bit course.

Man, some seriously great ideas in this thread. That rabbit goulash sounds the bomb, as well as the lamb's neck stew. Love a bit of oxtail too.

Stockwise my basic is:

2 kg chicken wings
1kg chicken feet
250 grams chicken gizzards

Cook for 24 hours on the lowest setting, so you just get a shiver (single bubble every so often. The bomb, stockwise. You need a decent Asian butcher though for the feet and gizzards. If you find a really good one they'll have all the same stuff for duck stock.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/6/14)

Bribie G said:


> and a heaped tsp of Keens Curry Powder.


I added some roasted Trinidad Scorps. Yummo.


----------



## Tahoose (1/6/14)

Beef goulash is on for the day

1.5kg rump into 1 inch cubes
Rub with flour and brown in pan
500g sliced mushrooms & 4-5large onions sliced and browned with a couple of cloves of garlic
A few cups of beef stock
2 tins of diced tomatoes(or crushed)
Lots of smoked paprika and maybe some sweet Hungarian paprika, like 4-5 tablespoons.
Bay leaves 3-5

All in the slow cooker or casserole dish, cook low and slow, stir in sour cream when finished and serve in a cob loaf.

That should feed a crowd.


----------



## shaunous (1/6/14)

This baby should make a Fuk ton of soup 

Dug up all my sweet potatoes the other night, and yes, that's a tallie beside it


----------



## goomboogo (1/6/14)

That chicken looks well and truly plucked.


----------



## Mardoo (1/6/14)

Goulash secret from my Hungarian friend - add a teaspoon of caraway seed to it once you add the stock. Adds that certain background flavor.


----------



## Tahoose (1/6/14)

Thanks I'll try that next time, bit late now.

The in laws have absolutely demloished it. I always make extra though. Looking forward to lunch tomorrow.


----------



## supertonio (2/6/14)

Hi,

Not sure if you guys can get it in Australia but I have this book for soups and it is fantastic....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Soup-Every-Day-Favourite-Recipes/dp/0752227432

Lots and lots of great recipes...

Scott


----------



## fixa4377 (23/6/14)

I did a crock pot curry this arvo

500gr chicken thigh chopped chunky
3 spring onions
1/2 a sweet potato
1/2 a brown onion
1/4 red capsicum
1/2 a head of brocolli
2 teaspoons crushed garlic
2 heaped teaspoons Keens curry powder
1 can of diced tomato
1 can coconut milk
450ml of Vegetta stock

Got it to the boil then simmered for 90 mins on low,

Was very nice!! 

Would aim for a bit more curry taste next time, but all round using stuff from cupboard and fridge day before shopping day I was stoked


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/14)

I made my pumpkin soup again but added bacon.

Mmm......bacon.....


----------



## sponge (24/6/14)

I made up a bit of a smoked bacon, corn and mushroom soup the last couple of weeks.

I had made it prior without the smoked bacon bones, but just didn't make the cut. It needs that smokey, salty pig meat.


----------



## TimT (24/6/14)

Gotta give the borscht a go.

As a bonus, you'll get purple poo.


----------



## Airgead (24/6/14)

Stewed up a bunny over the weekend - 

1 bunny chopped into 8 chunks
onion
Garlic (lots)
Brown onion, garlic and bunny in a casserole dish until its really good and caramelly. Add

1/2 bottle red wine
1 tin tomatoes
Water to cover
Thyme
bay leaves
Few sprigs of rosemary
1 cup of those little green french puy lentils
Pepper and salt to taste
Simmer for 2-3 hours. Throw some green veg in near the end. Serve with freshly baked sourdough (or shop bought if you must) and some good red wine.


----------



## TimT (24/6/14)

I've still got chicken stock in the freezer from months ago when I had to dispatch our backyard rooster. Used it as the base for a kangaroo stew on the weekend, and I made a (rather disappointing, it must be said) potato soup with it yesterday. Willing to take any and all suggestions on what uses to put chicken stock to.


----------



## Airgead (24/6/14)

Ahhh.... addition to bunny recipe... mushrooms. Heaps of mushrooms. How could I forget the mushrooms.


----------



## Bribie G (24/6/14)

I was round at a friend's place and spotted a Chinois that I swiftly borrowed.





So I rustled up some Creme Dubarry - a french cream of cauliflower soup named after the Comptesse Dubarry who was Louis XXV's mistress and who insisted on this soup with every dinner.

I followed an official French recipe from their Culinary Institute and was a bit doubtful - it didn't seem to have a lot of flavoursome ingredients. But .... wow ... heaven in a bowl.




Not my photo: we ate the lot. Chinois owning friend dropped round another cauliflower yesterday, hint hint


----------



## Bribie G (24/6/14)

TimT said:


> I've still got chicken stock in the freezer from months ago when I had to dispatch our backyard rooster. Used it as the base for a kangaroo stew on the weekend, and I made a (rather disappointing, it must be said) potato soup with it yesterday. Willing to take any and all suggestions on what uses to put chicken stock to.


You got caulis? See above.


----------



## TimT (24/6/14)

Excellent. In fact that recipe would also be good to help me use up the whey generated by yesterday's cheesemaking endeavours.


----------



## Airgead (24/6/14)

TimT said:


> I've still got chicken stock in the freezer from months ago when I had to dispatch our backyard rooster. Used it as the base for a kangaroo stew on the weekend, and I made a (rather disappointing, it must be said) potato soup with it yesterday. Willing to take any and all suggestions on what uses to put chicken stock to.


Spud soup is great... the trick (well two of them... actually three of them) are - 

Pepper - lots
Leeks. Sweat down a bunch of leeks in some oil before throwing in spuds and stock
Bacon. Or speck or some form of smoked pork product. Chop finely and brown before throwing in the leeks.


----------



## TimT (24/6/14)

When you went into the classic Melbourne restaurant Scherezade in St Kilda you'd usually get a choice between borscht, burnt onions with gigantic veal or chicken schnitzels, or various other weird and wonderful Eastern European snacks. I remember we went there once for a family dinner and my brother ordered duck and was presented with the whole creature in a gigantic bowl; a quarter of the way through he started saying, 'you can try some if you like....' Somehow he finished it all up! The desserts were especially strange and deserve a whole thread of their own - they were essentially these boxed Italian treats that stayed in the freezer until you ordered one (you'd see their picture on the menu). 'Preparation' by the chef must have involved taking them out of the box and putting them on a plate (maybe with some icecream). Oh, and suitably for an Eastern European-type restaurant the staff all seemed to be perpetually stern and serious with faces that looked rather like they'd descended from a race of gnomes. I loved 'em.

But the borscht was delicious. You'd get it with a few slices of rye bread, some butter, and a hearty dollop of sour cream. It was worth the trek to St Kilda for that borscht alone.

I can't get my borscht recipe from the kitchen for.... reasons.... (okay - the cat is in my lap), but here's a good one on The Guardian website. Make a bunch of borscht and you won't go hungry for a week; you can just top it up with a bit of water every day and reheat.

BTW, I was told a few years ago that Scherezade still exists but they've moved to less expensive digs somewhere in Elsternwick? Would love to find out where they are now.


----------



## Bribie G (24/6/14)

Re Airgead:

I had leeks, stock and cream left over from my Creme Dubarry session so I did a spud soup with the rest.

Finely sliced leeks sauteed in butter. Add flour to make a roux, pour in a litre of chicken stock and finely cubed parboiled potatoes, finely cut garlic chives, half a teaspoon of black peppercorns smashed with mortar and pestle then simmer gently for 20 mins. Smash potato up finer with a potato masher, simmer till tender. Add a cup of cream and half a tsp powdered turmeric. Simmer on for around five minutes and serve.

I've been eating this for brekkie every morning with a side of mushrooms and bacon, whatever.
Cold morning: spoonful of steaming soup, mouthful of bacon and mushrooms, spoonful.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Airgead (24/6/14)

Turmeric is an interesting touch.

If you are feeling flush, try it with a pinch of saffron... :icon_drool2:


----------



## mr_wibble (24/6/14)

Mardoo said:


> Goulash secret from my Hungarian friend - add a teaspoon of caraway seed to it once you add the stock. Adds that certain background flavor.


Cool, I'll try that tonight.

-- Do you grind the caraway seeds or just add whole ?

I browned my meat (beef shin) but couldn't any red wine to de-glaze the pan - then I found a bottle of Leffe dunkel at the back of the fridge (aldi special).
I also threw in a small ham hock (skinned), that's probably gonna make it a bit overdone now.


----------



## shaunous (24/6/14)

TimT said:


> I've still got chicken stock in the freezer from months ago when I had to dispatch our backyard rooster. Used it as the base for a kangaroo stew on the weekend, and I made a (rather disappointing, it must be said) potato soup with it yesterday. Willing to take any and all suggestions on what uses to put chicken stock to.


I have a rooster awaiting despatch, how'd u go about making the stock?

I was just gunna launch the big fella into the convection oven to bake whole and turn into sandwich meat 4 work.

P.s. Fuk all these last few posts all sound amazing.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/6/14)

shaunous said:


> I have a rooster awaiting despatch, how'd u go about making the stock?
> 
> I was just gunna launch the big fella into the convection oven to bake whole and turn into sandwich meat 4 work.
> 
> P.s. Fuk all these last few posts all sound amazing.


Once you cut all the meat off, throw the raw carcass in a big stock pot with a few onions and simmer for a few hours let it cool, skim the fat and strain into containers. Milk bottles are good for this. Then freeze untill needed.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/6/14)

Actually old roosters are perfect for making stock. Not so good for eating.

My Aunty used to buy boiling hens from the chinesse shop to make stock with. They where to old for good meat eating but perfect for stock.


----------



## OzPaleAle (24/6/14)

Got a corn chowder lined up for tonight, mighty tasty and easy.


----------



## shaunous (24/6/14)

Fair enough Stu, I'll give that a run sometime then. 

His only a real young rooster, just started crowing, but won't play nice with others. I'll get some more chooks to try him out with, for now his all on his lonesome in a another little chicken pen.

I got 3 Muscovy Ducks today, to go with my 5 Guinea Fowl, 6 Chickens and 2 Roosters. Big chicken run is starting to fill up


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/6/14)

I saw the Guinea fowl there.

Wondered why Sir Rooster was in solitary confinement


----------



## shaunous (24/6/14)

His a bad boy. Although to be fair he has no ladies to protect, the other rooster stole them all.


----------



## manticle (24/6/14)

Shaunous for a really good chicken stock, take the stripped raw bones, place in a pot with cold water, peeled white onions (quarters or smaller - smaller onions are usually sweeter) some sliced leek (white part only) and some celery (no leaves or super green bits). Very small pinch of salt.
Bring to the boil, turn to a simmer and simmer for one hour. Scoop the frothy crap off the top during the simmer.
Strain off the liquid, portion and refrigerate or freeze.

Might do some osso bucco and/or lamb shanks soon. Good winter dishes - both with some kind of potato. Definitely mash with shanks.
Bake mashing potatoes like nicola in the oven, peel while hot and crush with mouli or masher. Don't let it cool. Have equal portions of cream and unsalted butter hot and melted together in a pot with a whole garlic clove.
Slowly add wet mix to mashed potato and incorporate as you go. I like to use a whisk. Don't overwork the potato. Get it till it seems almost too wet, whisk in some olive oil and season to taste.
You need tough hands to peel hot potatoes but it is worth it. Next best is boiling whole. Still need tough hands.


----------



## shaunous (24/6/14)

Sweet AH, will give that a GO.

Cheers.

And definitely mash only with lamb shanks


----------



## Tahoose (24/6/14)

Manticle, will try your mash recipe some time soon hopefully, sounds awesome. Your a chef aren't you?


----------



## manticle (24/6/14)

Was. I have a more sane job now.


----------



## Pilchard (25/6/14)

+1 for chefs.

I do my chicken differently and bake the bones to render any fat and impart a caramelisation to them, I use unpeeled onions and carrots to impart bitterness, it's a French thing and not for everyone. Pasley is a must and maybe some thyme. We use this as a sauce thickened with arrowroot.

As the saying goes there are as many stocks as there are chefs.

One of the best lines I have ever heard from a wait staff when dining out was ' we have a very good stock today so the risotto would be your best bet'


----------



## manticle (25/6/14)

Above stock recipe is for a basic white chicken stock - good for soups, risottos etc.
If you want to avoid colour in the stock, it's a good method. If you want a browner stock with some thickening abilities, browning and roasting the bones and veg is the way to go.
Mentioned lamb shanks above - lamb and/or veal shanks are a great addition to any jus or other rich brown sauce. Loads of gelatin, loads of flavour.


----------



## Pilchard (25/6/14)

We did a lamb stock a few months (Jus) ago to go with straps on parsnip and sage mash little bit of brandy. Dutch carrots and baby turnips. A grat winter warmer. Our best seller atm is osso. Followed by scampy and clam linguine preserved lemon etc. No one seems to want a seafood platter this time of year and with the squalls we are having right now comfort food is the main contender. If the resturant style would allow it I'd have a hearty pea and ham soup on the menu. Fine dining does not allow for good old hearty recipes which is a shame as punters miss out on great feeds. Sometimes I wish I could go back to pub chef ing and put out great meals for the masses and serve staples like a good soup, I love soups, maybe it's just me but they can be hearty and to the point of a meal.


----------



## mr_wibble (25/6/14)

shaunous said:


> I have a rooster awaiting despatch, how'd u go about making the stock?
> 
> I was just gunna launch the big fella into the convection oven to bake whole and turn into sandwich meat 4 work.
> 
> P.s. Fuk all these last few posts all sound amazing.


How old is it? 

Cock au vin (https://www.google.com.au/search?q=cock+au+vin ) is the traditional French use of a 2-year old rooster. 

Do you have a slow cooker?

I did one of our roosters the other day into borscht - an 18 month old Faverolles so he was quite heavy.
The breast meat is going to be a bit stringy, but if that's a problem for you, dicing it would go a long way to making it better.

-kt


----------



## mr_wibble (25/6/14)

Inspired by Tahoose's recipe, I did a slow-cooker of Goulash for last night, with extra Ghouls.

Serves 5 with leftovers.

700g shin beef
1x small ham hock, roughly skinned
2x large onions
1x large tin tomatoes
1x small sweet potato
4x bay leaves
1x teaspoon of whole caraway seeds
6x heaped-ish dessert spoons of paprika - 4x smoked, 2x mild (I couldn't find the sweet).
1x (275g?) bag of dried borlotti beans
1x bottle of dark beer
(shit, I forgot the garlic).
5x sliced brown mushrooms (or more)
1x cup (or more) of frozen corn

** Do not add salt, there is more than enough in the ham hock

Soak the borlotti beans for some hours, and remove any rocks.
Chop the sweet potato into roughly 1cm cubes
Chop the onions into small enough pieces such that your boy wont find and complain about them.
Brown the shin beef in a little olive oil.
- Die-glaze the pan with the dark beer
Add the meat, tomatoes, sweet potato, ham hock, and corn into the slow cooker.
Ensure the liquid level in the slow cooker is roughly covering the meat, if not add some, maybe more beer (you drank the leftovers already didn't you?!) or stock
Cook for at least 3 hours.

About 3 hours before serving ~
Add the pre-soaked borlotti beans
(Maybe, *maybe* these could go in first thing, but I would a add extra liquid)

About 1 hour (or less) before serving ~
Ring the kids from other kid's dance class and tell them to: Add the sliced mushrooms
(make sure you get the kid that actually likes mushrooms to do this, not the other one who hates them, as the count of "some mushrooms" might equal zero)

At serving:
Sprinkle the caraway seeds on top, stir in.

The beans and sweet potato will have nicely thickened everything.
The caraway seeds are an excellent addition (thanks Mardoo!)

cheers,
-kt


----------



## Tahoose (25/6/14)

What did the crowd think? Have an afternoon off today, normally I'd brew some beer, but I brewed on Monday and have 3 beers on the go so I might do some cooking. 

Hmm decisions.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/14)

+1 for pub food.

My local do various types of sausages like morrocan camel, goat, crocodile & appricot etc with mash. Nice and simple.

Next on my list is a good old pea & ham soup. Let it simmer lightly until the bones become soft and crumbly and break up


----------



## TimT (25/6/14)

Shaunous... What everyone else said about making stock.... the only thing I'd add is, stuff you got rid of when roasting the chook can go back into the stock. Especially the legs. Lots of delicious fat on the legs.


----------



## Mardoo (25/6/14)

Never underestimate the power of the chicken foot. In your stock. Or in voodoo either for that matter.


----------



## Airgead (25/6/14)

Mardoo said:


> Or in voodoo either for that matter.


Papa Legba likes chicken feet. And Rum. Give him an offering of chicken feet and rum and he will open the ways for you.


----------



## manticle (25/6/14)

Neither soup nor stew but tasty and warming. Cooked this up the other night.

Got some ras el hanous (mysterious african spice mix - could make up your own with a few bits and pieces), dry toasted till aromatic and added garlic, chilli and oil. Cook till garlic starts to brown, deglaze pan with a touch of chicken stock, cool and marinate chook tits overnight.

Next day, fry lightly seasoned chicken breasts till brown, finish in oven and rest. Cook some diced garlic, chilli and a touch of lemon zest slowly in oil, add a diced tomato and fine diced, seeded red capsicum, add chicken stock, teaspoon or so of orange blossom water and a small splash of white wine vinegar, bring to boil, add couscous. Bring back to boil, stir and turn off heat. Let couscous sit for a moment or two covered, uncover and fluff with a fork or whisk. Check seasoning. Lemon juice over chicken, fresh chopped parley in couscous, natural yoghurt plain or with a touch of smoked paprika.


----------



## Airgead (25/6/14)

Try finely sliced preserved lemons instead of the lemon zest. Yum.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/6/14)

My dad always made tripe and onions for a cold winter Saturday, in fact he still does but the habit has passed on to me absolutely love tripe an onions on a cold day also braised hearts another cheap and comforting meal. Baked potatoes done under the grate of an open fire followed by malt loaf with loads of butter.


----------



## mr_wibble (26/6/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> My dad always made tripe and onions for a cold winter Saturday, in fact he still does but the habit has passed on to me absolutely love tripe an onions on a cold day also braised hearts another cheap and comforting meal. Baked potatoes done under the grate of an open fire followed by malt loaf with loads of butter.


Recipe?

"Tripe Marketing Board" - lol => http://tripemarketingboard.co.uk/tripe-recipes.php
(I want a "Choose TRIPE" t-shirt)


----------



## mr_wibble (26/6/14)

Tahoose said:


> What did the crowd think? Have an afternoon off today, normally I'd brew some beer, but I brewed on Monday and have 3 beers on the go so I might do some cooking.


Uh, it's hard to know.

I got so sick of the complaining "OMG! DAD! THIS HAS **ONIONS** IN IT!" ... that I made it a capital offence to complain about dinner.
So even a single complaint lands you the job of cleaning up the kitchen after dinner.

Sounds a bit harsh, I know, but 1 kid hates chicken, 1 kid hates fish, 1 kid hates red meat. 
And don't get me started on which kid *HATES* which vegetable.

Anyway, so to answer your question - everyone ate it, two kids had seconds 
(oh, and one kid ***HATES*** beans, so I was never going to win the trifecta.)

Ahhh, domestic bliss


----------



## mr_wibble (26/6/14)

shaunous said:


> His a bad boy. Although to be fair he has no ladies to protect, the other rooster stole them all.


Some roosters are just capital-N Nasty pieces of work.

We had a pair of Ancona roosters, they'd run at you from 20 metres away spoiling for a fight.
But they were some of the tastiest chicken I've ever had.

We also have a Campine rooster that's a right crouton1, but his offspring are some of the nicest roosters you'd ever hope to meet.

-kt

1 insert your own c-word here


----------



## Bribie G (30/6/14)

Ghetto tinned Mackerel Stew - a hallmark of folks "of color" in the USA during the Segregation period.

Cheap as, perfect with a side of hominy grits (polenta in this case, with heaps of butter). Less than $2 a serve.

large onion
1/3 bunch celery
some hand picked chillies
stock (or use stock cube)
tomato paste
TBSP lard - I use coconut oil.

2 large tins of Woolworths plain Mackerel (not the one in tomato sauce) - drained and flaked





finely chop the veggies and saute in lard till tender
Add two cups of stock and a heaped tbsp tomato paste

cover and simmer for 20 mins




add drained and flaked mackerel and simmer an additional 10 mins

Theoretically this _should _taste like shyte, but it's surprisingly tasty. Having it for brekky now.





Mackerel is only $2 a can at Woolies, it's wild caught Jack Mackerel from the Eastern Pacific / American coasts. Great source of omega 3 and because it's low down in the food chain it has very low levels of mercury compared to Tuna etc.


----------



## manticle (30/6/14)

Lamb leg slow cooked with saison, chicken stock, herbs and garlic. Drain liquid and reduce to a thick jus, skimming the foam off as you go.
Tea and herb smoked cherry tomatoes, roast baby beets and mixed mushrooms in butter (pine, field, shitake, slippery jack, button), mashed potato as above.


----------



## Tahoose (30/6/14)

Dude, I have just got home from a curry night with the boys, and I'm quite sure I couldn't eat anything else until tomorrow. 

But that sounds awesome, and I'm assuming that with your culinary skills it probably will be awesome.

I was impressed by Saison...


----------



## manticle (30/6/14)

I had a couple that accidentally got frozen so I used them for cooking. I find rich slow cooked red meat dishes can often work better with white wine or pale beers as it helps balance the concentrated richness.


----------



## Tahoose (30/6/14)

Yeah sounds good, I'm sure they would go well drinking with the specified meal. 

I'm sure I'll have to re-read this tomorrow for some kitchen inspiration, a couple of bottles of wine have got me toasted.'


----------



## TimT (6/7/14)

We just got back from Bright where we picked some pine mushrooms. So today, pearl barley risotto with pine mushrooms - a loose adaptation of a Stephanie Alexander recipe. (She uses porcini and button mushrooms).


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/7/14)

Slightly off topic, can anyone tell me the name of the Chinese cooking show where the male Chinese narrator had a soft pleasant 
voice which could put you to sleep, and also what channel was it on.


----------



## Mardoo (6/7/14)

TimT said:


> We just got back from Bright where we picked some pine mushrooms. So today, pearl barley risotto with pine mushrooms - a loose adaptation of a Stephanie Alexander recipe. (She uses porcini and button mushrooms).


If you want to try something a little different try sautéing the pine mushrooms in UNTOASTED sesame oil (should be pale whitish yellow, not brown) and finish them with some mashed umeboshi and a squeeze of lemon. Eat them with a nice short grain brown rice or other cooked whole grain.


----------



## sponge (7/7/14)

Bit of a lamb curry last night. Kept it real simple as I was in and out of the house yesterday so didn't bother to cook things off individually.

Lamb forequarters
Tin of tomatoes
Bunch of coriander
Veggies (we had mushrooms, capsicum and carrot)

Spices
Onion, garlic and ginger puree (made in blender)
Coriander seeds
Cumin seeds
Mustard seeds
Cloves
Star anise
Cardamon
Paprika
Tumeric
Mixed peppercorns
Cinnamon

Toasted and ground the spices, then combined lamb, tomatoes, purees and spices and let sit overnight. Cooked the lamb in a crock pot with the coriander roots and curry leaves in the oven at 150'C for 4 hours then added in the veggies and cooked for another 2. Served with coriander and cardamon rice.

Glorious.


----------



## Airgead (7/7/14)

Did a curried chicken and lentil soup over the weekend.

Take 1 boiler chook and boil in about 4l of water for a few hours. Remove from water and let cool.
Add 2-3 cups of red lentils and some chunks of ginger to the chicken stock. Let cook until the lentils are done.
Fish out the ginger
Skin chook and shred flesh. Add back to pot.
In a frying pan heat some oil (or ghee if you are Bribie...) and fry off 2 chopped onions, some roughly chopped green chili and a bunch of garlic until the onions go nice and brown.
Now chuck in a dash of asoefeteda then straight afterwards add a teaspoon of turmeric, a tablespoon or two of cumin seeds, a tablespoon or two of cracked corriander seeds, a tablespoon or two of mustard seeds, a couple of teaspoons of fenugreek seeds and cracked pepper to taste.
Let them cook in the oil until it smells fantastic (maybe 30 seconds or so).
Throw in a teaspoon or two of garam masala then chuck the lot, oil and all into the chicken and lentil mix.
Stir and let simmer for a few mins to let the flavours combine.
Salt to taste.
Yum.


----------



## Bribie G (7/7/14)

:icon_drool2:

Made a fresh batch of ghee the other day. If you use Woolies Home Brand Unsalted butter (ex Westgold NZ, grass fed of course) it's got more omega 3 than fish oil. 

I did lambs fry and bacon last night. Did all the right things like soak the liver slices in milk all afternoon etc. Turned out ghastly, so bitter it was like chewing a Magnum pellet. Binned it this morning. On the lookout for calves (veal) liver - should work better.


----------



## Grott (7/7/14)

That's a pity Bribie, specially when your looking forward to them. Over cooking can make livers tough but the bitterness is usually old product and the blood has soured. Yuk!


----------



## Bribie G (7/7/14)

I'll get my next lot from a butcher in town, not BILO.


----------



## DU99 (7/7/14)

i make the mrs lamb's fry and bacon in the slow cooker..1 onion finely diced and diced bacon(2 cups) brown lightly,one finely sliced lamb's fry coated in flour.placed all in slow cooker with about 500ml stock.let in cook till it thicken's up.normally eat it next day.also potatoe and leek soup goes well in this house.2 leeks washed and diced and 2 large potatoes,3 rashers of bacon and 1.5 litres of stock.brown onion and bacon till golden ,place onions/leeks in saucepan and cook gently for 5 mins,shaking so it don't stick.pour on stock and bring to boil,simmer for 20mins or until soft.coll for a few mins,blend in a food processor.or stick blender till smooth return to pot and pour 150ml of cream,warm to taste.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/7/14)

Can't beat calves liver, dip in seasoned flour brown both sides add pre fried onion and finish by braising in red wine.


----------



## Bribie G (7/7/14)

I love recipes that call for half a bottle of cleanskin red. You know what happens to the other half.


----------



## manticle (7/7/14)

You save it for the next dish?


----------



## manticle (7/7/14)

You make a small but effective moat for your ant farm?


----------



## manticle (7/7/14)

You mix it up with some polyester resin, some felt, some tabouli and some orange plastic and make a piece of contemporary art?


----------



## Bridges (7/7/14)

You use it to tie dye a white t-shirt?


----------



## Dave70 (7/7/14)

Expose wanker wine snob guests by asking them to perform a blind tasting and pick the expensive wine but you trick them by filling both glasses with the cleanskin wine and when they pick one after swirling it about in the glass, sniffing at it and making repulsive gurgling noises you go ha! Gotcha!
?


----------



## Bribie G (7/7/14)

I've done exactly that to SWMBO's North Shore rellies who sneered at anything less than $15 a bottle. They can now be seen at Dans hunting around in the bin ends  :lol:


----------



## Danwood (20/7/14)

Smoked ham hock soup.

Simmer 2 hocks for around 3hrs with bay leaves, thyme sprigs and peppercorns. 

Remove the hocks from the stock to cool and transfer the stock to a bowl to skim off the fats.

Sweat 4 carrots, 4 celery stalks and 2 onions with 2 cloves garlic and mixed herbs.

Add lentils, pearl barley and split peas.

Add the stock back in along with the stripped meat from the hocks.

Simmer until thickened and the barley etc, is cooked.

Season with salt and pepper. I use beech smoked salt.

Harry knows there's something tasty up there, even if he can't see it.


----------



## Bribie G (20/7/14)

:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:

Keep the skimmed lard in a small bowl and use for cooking. Good lard has an excellent ratio of Omega fatty acids compared to industrially processed seed oils. Young Harry will live to be 100 and, as our brains require good saturated fats to grow and operate, he'll probably nail Hydrogen Fusion as well .


----------



## brando (20/7/14)

Ox tail and cheek stew is my favourite.

Keep it simple:


Meats
Mushrooms - use a few types (incl fresh shitake if available)
Onion, garlic celery, carrot, etc...the usual stuff. Pearl barley too if you like (helps to thicken it up, plus corn flour)
Campbells condensed tomato soup tin
Couple of tablespoons of liquid smoke (from my jerky making supplies)
Sherry, port, red wine, if you like. S&P.
Cook until the tail meat is almost falling off the bone.

For those who find the ox tails too fatty, of course trim them very well, and consider boiling separately first to remove some fat.


----------



## Bribie G (20/7/14)

Bacon should go well.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/7/14)

Bacon goes well with anything.....


----------



## Danwood (20/7/14)

Bribie G said:


> :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:
> 
> Keep the skimmed lard in a small bowl and use for cooking. Good lard has an excellent ratio of Omega fatty acids compared to industrially processed seed oils. Young Harry will live to be 100 and, as our brains require good saturated fats to grow and operate, he'll probably nail Hydrogen Fusion as well .


He's all over the wooden board puzzles, so Hydrogen fuel cell technologies is obviously the next step.

Good tip there, G.

I made corn bread yesterday. The hock fat in place of the butter would be a cracker.


----------



## manticle (20/7/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Bacon goes well with anything.....


Really?

What about........



Oh no - you're right. It does.


----------



## Dave70 (21/7/14)

Made a big pot of Borscht over the weekend using the stock boiled up from lamb roast leftovers. Next time, fried bacon bits for sure. 

Delicious. Hearty. Peasanty.. 





*serving suggestion*


----------



## Danwood (21/7/14)

*Bread and butter not included*


----------



## mr_wibble (22/7/14)

That's butter!? I thought it was cloves of garlic.

I must have a serious garlic addiction.


----------



## sponge (22/7/14)

You and I both, Wibble.


----------



## Mardoo (22/7/14)

My new winter treat is garlic and homemade sauerkraut sandwiches. Would go great with borscht! Anything really...


----------



## manticle (22/7/14)

> You and I both, Wibble.


I'm still convinced it is.


----------



## Dave70 (22/7/14)

The traditional recipe uses no garlic. But I added four slightly pan fried cloves anyway.
Just to spite the Russians..


----------



## Airgead (22/7/14)

sponge said:


> You and I both, Wibble.


That makes 3 of us...

I was wondering how it was added... rub them on the bread maybe? Actually, that sounds really nice...

Finding out its butter is so disappointing.


----------



## TimT (22/7/14)

You lie, Airgead. There is never anything disappointing about butter.


----------



## sponge (22/7/14)

Rubbing garlic on toasted bread is a delicious way to extract garlic-y goodness for garlic bread.


----------



## Airgead (22/7/14)

> You lie, Airgead. There is never anything disappointing about butter.


True. But compared to a potentially new and novel use of garlic....


----------



## TimT (22/7/14)

Mum told me a recipe a while ago for a kind of garlic bread - cut slices of an Italian bread, like ciabatta, and drizzle olive oil over them. Give them a light fry in the pan, then rub garlic over them to get the taste in.

When I do it I pretty much just fry the bread with oil and the garlic separately - get a bit of caramelisation and burned bits on the garlic so it's nice and cooked and then just sprinkle it over the bread. Have it with an egg or bacon or something.


----------



## Bribie G (22/7/14)

*PORCUPINE MEATBALLS*

Dead simple and very delicious "casserole" that many people seem to have forgotten about is "porcupine meatballs". Hardly any prep required and cheap as chips.

Tin condensed tomato soup "expanded" with a tin of milk.

500g mince - I used lamb
3/4 cup raw long grain rice - edited
large onion
clove garlic
splash of worcestershire sauce

herbs, salt and pepper to taste.

Grate onions and garlic onto the mince, add herbs and seasoning, add raw rice and knead thoroughly.

Make meatballs about an inch in dia.

Bring the soup mix to a slow simmer in a fairly large pan and add a splash of worc. sauce.

Drop the meatballs in one at a time till just covered by the soup. Keep the meatballs as a single layer, don't crowd in a too-small pan as they will tend to stick to each other and disintegrate.

Cover and simmer for around 45 mins very slowly. Swirl the pan occasionally. The rice will cook, firming up the meatballs and thickening the sauce, and the individual grains will stand out from the surface of the meatballs, hence "porcupines". Serve over garlic mash.

Tip: use a top range tinned soup like Heinz or Campbells, not a no frills cheapy.

Leftovers are great on toasted Turkish Bread.

Leftovers:


----------



## Dave70 (22/7/14)

Garlic almost deserves a thread of its own. 

One family pleasing accompaniment I've been knocking up lately is simply smashing some rock salt, pepper, a little smoked paprika and / or chilly and fresh garlic in the pestle & mortar, mixing in some olive oil and painting it onto some wholemeal pita bread and baking till crisp. Grated Parmesan completes the picture.

Goes great with a container of homemade tzatziki, TV remote, and privacy.


----------



## mr_wibble (22/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> One family pleasing accompaniment I've been knocking up lately is simply smashing some rock salt, pepper, a little smoked paprika and / or chilly and fresh garlic in the pestle & mortar, mixing in some olive oil and painting it onto some wholemeal pita bread and baking till crisp. Grated Parmesan completes the picture.
> 
> Goes great with a container of homemade tzatziki, TV remote, and privacy.


Sounds good. Be nice with a beer too.


----------



## mr_wibble (22/7/14)

I managed to catch a rabbit the other day, so tonight it's rabbit stew
(Made it up as I went along)

Into the slow cooker ~
2x onions
2x carrots
2x sticks of celery
1x parsnippy
1x rabbit, cut into portions, powdered with seasoned flour, browned in the pan.
12x fresh sage leaves
4x thyme twigs worth of leaves
3x bay leaves

Smells good so far.

Serving it with mash potato and peas. Time to mash the mash actually…


----------



## mr_wibble (13/8/14)

I made Moussaka the other day, and to punish me for being too lazy to walk up to the local butcher, Colesworth had no lamb mince.
But they did have kangaroo mince.

Fricken'eck - it turned out delicious. Much cheaper than lamb mince too.


----------



## GrumpyOldMan (13/8/14)

Mardoo said:


> Never underestimate the power of the chicken foot. In your stock. Or in voodoo either for that matter.


Or just eat them roasted mmmm.


----------



## Bribie G (13/8/14)

Mr Wibble said:


> I made Moussaka the other day, and to punish me for being too lazy to walk up to the local butcher, Colesworth had no lamb mince.
> But they did have kangaroo mince.
> 
> Fricken'eck - it turned out delicious. Much cheaper than lamb mince too.


Apparently there's a sheep meat shortage, our Coles is often out of lamb mince.

I'll probably be eating chicken feet in Chippendale end of next week.


----------



## shaunous (14/8/14)

Mr Wibble said:


> I made Moussaka the other day, and to punish me for being too lazy to walk up to the local butcher, Colesworth had no lamb mince.
> But they did have kangaroo mince.
> 
> Fricken'eck - it turned out delicious. Much cheaper than lamb mince too.


I definitely push Roo infront of other meats, so im probably biased. But it really is a great meat. Aldi and Coles stock the same Game Deli Company's Roo meat, most of the time unless on special its cheaper in Aldi. And it comes flat in a long vac sealed 1kg bag, so u can buy many and stack them in ya freezer 

Ever coupla sundays I make Roo rissoles for sandwichs at work, make enough for a coupla weeks and vac seal them and freeze, damn good gear


----------



## shaunous (14/8/14)

Bribie G said:


> Apparently there's a sheep meat shortage, our Coles is often out of lamb mince.
> 
> I'll probably be eating chicken feet in Chippendale end of next week.


The way lambs have been dropping dead this winter, there'll be a lamb shortage alright


----------



## Airgead (14/8/14)

shaunous said:


> Ever coupla sundays I make Roo rissoles for sandwichs at work, make enough for a coupla weeks and vac seal them and freeze, damn good gear


Yep. roosols. rooghetti and roosagna are staples at our place.


----------



## Airgead (14/8/14)

Made vege stoup last week (soup that's so thick its almost a stew). 

easy as. Grab whatever veges you have in the fridge (I used onions, garlic, fennel, tomato, cellery, capsicum). Sweat them off in some oil. Add water, bay leaves and chilli. Cook till veges are soft then munge up with a stick mixer. Bring it back to the boil and add some beans (soaked overnight... I used borlotti but whatever you have), you can also add lentils. I also threw in some little rissoni soup pasta. Cook till the beans are soft. Salt to taste.

Add heaps of black pepper, parsley and parmesan cheese to serve.

Made 8l of it. We still have 2 left. 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Airgead (16/8/14)

Making lamb shanks tonight.

Onions, shanks and garlic browned well in oil (or ghee/lard/tallow/axle grease if you're Bribie)
Bay leaves, red wine, tomato puree. Salt. Pepper. A few chilli flakes. Some rosemary.

Simmering away now. Will be ready in a couple of hours. Throw in some peas at the last minute. Serve with some brown rice.

Smelling pretty good.


----------



## Airgead (16/8/14)

Booyah


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/8/14)

Roo mince at Coles for $8.99kg. Thats pretty reasonable.

Might start buying it. They also had Roo fillets


----------



## Bribie G (16/8/14)

I have never worked for Coles Group or known anyone personally who has done so, but I get the impression they differ a bit from Woolies and have a strict "no return to central warehouse" policy at their stores, including Target. If they need to get rid of something they are able to mark it down ridiculously in their local stores.

I first noticed this when I lived on Bribie Island where they opened a Target. It was initially unclear what stock they should carry for this new demographic and after a couple of months the mark downs on many lines were amazing, I got shoes for $2 etc.

I didn't shop at Coles for about 15 years, but on moving to Old Bar I now shop at our BILO (same thing) and they do big clear outs of meat a couple of times a week, first marking down to 20% off then 40% off, then half price and even down to the likes of $2 for trays of mince etc. I regularly cull the meat section and stock up the freezer. They often clear out slow moving lines like the 5L bottles of Extra Virgin Olive oil for ten bucks that's still keeping me going after a year.

If you are near a Coles it's usually a good ploy to find out when they mark down (often Monday Morning). If you see a meat manager with a clipboard and a trolley, shadow him / her like a vulture B)

ed: another thing they do is to sell trays of beef, lamb or pork offcuts which are basically just cubed meat that's ideal for stews, casseroles and curries. These 'scraps' usually go out at around $7 a kilo, half the price of their 'official' diced meats. Usually found in the same section as soup bones and chicken necks. This is an intermittent thing, depending on what's been happening at their central butchery departments, so need to check often.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/8/14)

We have 3 Coles in town, one is a Bi-Lo ( which ironically was dearer ) and a Woolies. Both Coles & Woolies are in the main big shopping center..

But its the smaller Coles store in a fairly small mall, ( consisting of a Bakery, Butcher, cafe, Newsagent, Chemist ) that is the most popular. The large Coles in the shopping center is almost deserted, but the one in the mall is going gangbusters, mostly because it has easy parking, all on flat ground, no stairs,ramps etc.

They do regular clearouts of things like baked items, meats, salads etc...I buy pre-packed salads for lunch and often pick them up for $1-2 off...makes for a cheap lunch.


----------



## Bribie G (16/8/14)

I bought a Lotto ticket from the newsagent in that small mall, didn't win anything.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/8/14)

I will have a chat to the newsagent and see if I can get you a refund


----------



## shaunous (16/8/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Roo mince at Coles for $8.99kg. Thats pretty reasonable.
> 
> Might start buying it. They also had Roo fillets


Was $7kg on special last week Stu, missus stocked up


----------



## shaunous (16/8/14)

Ha, that's hilarious, I replied on the previous page before reading the last few. Yes Coles seems more basic and cheaper. Again though like all supers, their mince is tasteless compared to home grown, but nothing spices wouldn't fix for the common man


----------



## manticle (17/8/14)

Fry up some diced bacon, garlic and thyme. Let the mix cool, knead through your roo mince, ball and flatten into patties. Season and cook for delicious roo burgers. Serve in a soft bun with lettuce, tomato and either chilli/tomato relish with smoked paprika or cucumber, lemon, mint, garlic yoghurt.


----------



## Tahoose (24/9/14)

Finally ended up making the rabbit goulash, went down a treat. Still prefer beef for convenience and cost.

Served with garlic mash and fresh sourdough. Washed down with something that was on tap.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/5/15)

Back into winter food 

Did a standard pumpkin soup this arvo.....Kids have nearly licked the enamel of the soup bowls its that good

3/4 med Jap/Kent pumpkin

2 large brown onions
400-500gm diced bacon ( cut of rasher, not that crap from the deli )

500-600ml Sour cream

Cracked pepper - very important
Salt

I saute the onions and bacon together for about 30 mins on low

Then add to the pumpkin

Add the sour cream and mix it up with a big spoon. I dont over do it as I like a few chunks in there, just enough to mix everything up

Add pepper and salt at the end


----------



## Danwood (24/5/15)

I forgot about this thread....thanks, Stu.

I'm planning to do a beef cheek stew thingo with star anise and orange zest this week sometime, maybe with corn bread on the side.

Also, I had an idea of using corn bread mixture, blind baked, in individual pie tins. Then fill with a recipe such as the above, top with a bit more corn bread, seal, and cook until golden and crunchy. I don't see why that wouldn't work ?


----------



## Danwood (24/5/15)

Danwood said:


> top with a bit more corn bread, seal, and cook until golden and crunchy.


Mmmm, cornbread and seal pie !


----------



## Bribie G (26/5/15)

Dugong is better.

Talking about things aquatic, Aldi have had a fairly short run of frozen Atlantic Cod 1kg packs for about $12 a kilo. I note from the pack that they actually do come from the North Atlantic fishing area 27 so I grabbed three packs.

I'm planning a Danish / Icelandic cod and potato casserole cooked in home made fish stock that I rendered down out of some heads and frames from the fish CO-OP with fried leeks, ghee, etc. Will post if it turns out ok.


----------



## Grott (26/5/15)

Bribie G said:


> Will post if it turns out ok.


I'll have 3 Bowls worth thanks.


----------



## Bribie G (26/5/15)

Your Aldi is on the way


----------



## Danwood (10/6/15)

Danwood said:


> .....Also, I had an idea of using corn bread mixture, blind baked, in individual pie tins. Then fill with a recipe such as the above, top with a bit more corn bread, seal, and cook until golden and crunchy. I don't see why that wouldn't work ?


Success ! 

The filling was along the lines of this Maggie Beer beef cheek recipe.

http://www.maggiebeer.com.au/recipes/slow-braised-beef-cheeks-in-barossa-shiraz

I'll give this a run with a smokey pulled pork filling next time. It's a great way to use up left over stews.


----------



## Camo6 (10/6/15)

Danwood said:


> Success !
> 
> The filling was along the lines of this Maggie Beer beef cheek recipe.
> 
> ...


What time should I head over?


----------



## antiphile (10/6/15)

All of you should be ashamed of yourselves for making me hungry for good ol' heart-warming winter fare (though the young'uns think most of it is fart-warming). The first big batches of pea and ham soup, and curried pumpkin soup are finished and in large servings in the freezer. Next scheduled one is a guinness beef (although I use my own stout) and a bucket load of flatbreads.

Then a truckload of beef and burgundy pies (it's a real shame I don't know how to make the burgundy or shiraz myself). I don't bother with steak and kidney pies anymore because no-one else in the house eats them, and the same goes for sheep brains as well as lamb's fry. Dammit!

And then there's lots of curries etc. Gotta love winter.

PS. Camo, last year you talked about Ayam's malaysian curry. I don't know if it Ayam's I'm thinking of, but about 25 years ago I picked up a large sachet of a malaysian curry powder from a little deli in Towoomba and I've never ever been able to find it since. It wasn't particularly hot but it was the most glorious aroma (almost floral) and made the best curry I've ever had - damn I wish I could find it again.


----------



## Mardoo (19/7/16)

*Beef, Barley & Mushroom Soup*

A happy accident. I've never been that big on Beef, Barley and Mushroom Soup, but had to crank out a meal for 12 on a day I had SFA time. This is what happened. Roasted the shit out of the beef and onions because I was distracted, thought what the **** and just boiled them. Magic. Even my 5 y.o. daughter who won't eat anything with "sauce" eats it. Everyone loves it, and it's so effin' simple that it started me on a whole new way of cooking simply. Total time involved in assembling this one is no more than an hour. You can whack it together with about 1/2 hour total time investment if you focus and don't dawdle. I'm into food with chunks in it, so give folks a fork and knife with this so they can cut the meat up. You can pull out the bones if you're serving it to nancy boys.  Or kids. And this freezes and reheats really well, so I always make a 10-12 litre batch, which this recipe does.

*3 kg Asado cut beef* - Get this from an Asian butcher. This isn't the Argentinian or Mexican Asado, but what looks like a crosscut beef rib tip, to my untrained eyes (see photos below). Dead cheap and tasty as. You can also use meaty short ribs, oxtail, or osso bucco in a pinch.
*1 kg onions*, sliced into thick circles
*1 kg mushrooms*, preferably swiss brown flats or portobello
*500gr pearl barley*
*Salt and pepper to taste*




Cut the beef into large chunks by cutting down between the ribs.




Slice the onion thickly and pave the bottom of an oiled roasting pan or two (unless you halve this it'll be two).




Lay the beef chunks on top of the onions. Scatter salt over the beef.




Roast at 180C for two hours, then bump up to 220C for 30 minutes. Ideally don't use fan forced as it dries out the onion too much. You want the onions to caramelize in the beef fat. Having some go black is a good thing, but not all of them. I usually just leave one pan on the top rack and the other on the bottom, so the top onions go mostly black and the bottom ones just caramelize. The photo is the bottom pan.




Take the beef and onions out of the pan, leaving the fat behind. Bung it all into a big stockpot and cover well with water, about 10cm above the meat and onions. Add a tablespoon or so of salt.




Bring stockpot to a boil and drop to a simmer. Drop the oven temp to 120C (and get it down there - just leave the oven door open if you have to). While the pot is coming to a boil, roll the mushroom tops in the fat and juices in the bottom of the pan until they've got a good glaze of fat. Leave any leftover fat and juice in the pan. Place mushrooms gill-side down in the pan.




Slow roast for about 1 1/2 to 2 hours in the oven. (TIP: Almost all mushrooms - even the bog standard supermarket button mushrooms, although the improvement isn't as big as with other types - will show greatly increased depth of flavour if you cook them s-l-o-w-l-y over low heat, or roast them slowly.) Take the mushrooms out when they're soft and wrinkly and smell fantastic. Let them cool and cut them into chunks. I just use kitchen scissors.




The stockpot needs to simmer for two hours while the mushrooms roast. Add the barley at the two-hour mark and let simmer in the soup for an hour. Adjust the amount of water if you need to. Add the cut-up mushrooms and all the pan juices an hour after you put the barley in. Simmer for another hour, so the total time simmering is about four hours. Serve it up.




Total cooking time is about 6 hours, your time should be minimal. Don't fuss with this one and it'll be great. Vegetables just **** it up. I've tried a couple different things and parsley is as far as I'd go, but I don't really recommend it. Celery leaves can be nice too, but really, just leave it alone. I usually don't even add pepper. It's just simple, good food, and it goes great with beer.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/7/16)

I also make dead simple soup. But I find celery gives it that X factor, especially beef or lamb

And I also only use 3-4 ingreadients


----------



## shaunous (19/7/16)

Looks and sounds amazing. 

Also Celery can stay in the garden, devil food.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/7/16)

shaunous said:


> Looks and sounds amazing.
> 
> Also Celery can stay in the garden, devil food.


I only buy it for soup and stew

Apart from that....its like tofu


----------



## Mardoo (19/7/16)

I'm a celery lover. Celery gratin? Bring it on! But this is one of those things though that's like the down syndrome guy serving you at Macca's who always makes you feel a bit better. Simple, but there's something good goin' on there just as it is.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/7/16)

celery, turnips & swede are only good in soups & stew

Celery is not a salad item


----------



## Airgead (19/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Celery is not a food item


Ftfy


----------



## Camo6 (19/7/16)

Celery and peanut butter. Awesome.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/7/16)

Camo6 said:


> Celery and peanut butter. Awesome.


Neither is beard oil


----------



## Danwood (20/7/16)

Smoked hock and split-pea soup.

Schlenkerla Urbock and Fastenbier.

That's it. 

I'm...*******....Done !!


----------



## shaunous (20/7/16)

Oh Baby


----------



## Grott (20/7/16)

Just love slow cooking in the tajine.


----------



## shaunous (20/7/16)

Never used one. But my electric slow cooker gets a pisling.


----------



## Grott (20/8/17)

Recently purchased a new large clay Moroccan tagine (tajine). After seasoning properly it is just fantastic to use and complements the smaller Portuguese glazed one as seen above.


Beef cheeks, vegetables and heaps of spices.


----------



## Bribie G (20/8/17)

I retrieved my long lost original series Kitchen Master 1970 crockpot that had been in a friend's storage for two years and currently rustling up an Angus blade steak casserole with the usual suspects on board for a 9 hour slooow cook.






I've also got a tagine in storage, and an original Monier crockpot, the orange one but we couldn't locate it. They want $90 for them on E bay nowadays - not surprising, the modern slow cookers seem to be competing with each other to see who can bring out the biggest model - not everyone has a family with six kids and a grandma in tow and you need to run them pretty full or you get a scorch mark round the bowl.

Of course no casserole would be complete without the magic ingredient.


----------



## wynnum1 (20/8/17)

What about the other secret mystery ingredient narcotics seemed to work in China customers kept coming back could have been the taste of just withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/8/17)

I just took out a second mortgage and bought 1.8 kg of oxtail, can't believe how much oxtail has gone up in price over the last few years there must be big demand for it. In the slow cooker now with turnips swede carrots leeks and celery and 1/2 a packet of pearl barley, no room for the dumplings so they will be going in the steamer.


----------



## wynnum1 (20/8/17)

Leeks are not cheap seem to get smaller when cooked have to try and grow.


----------



## Bribie G (20/8/17)

Aldi leeks are the best value, you get two trimmed leeks in a pack for about $3 as opposed to $3 each with all the unusable green foliage at Colesworth or IGA. Not the biggest, but usable. 

Problem with leeks is that they take months and months to grow then you always get dirt problems in the leaves unless you dick around seriously with paper tubes etc. Then if you grow too many you end up with a glut then a famine afterwards. A good alternative is to grow giant elephant or Russian garlic which is actually a leek. I try to grow a year's supply that I dry out and hang up in November - one bulb can do you for a week as they are massive if you feed and water them. Combined judiciously with onions they sub nicely for leeks. Heaps of people grown them around here (Border Ranges).
Part of my current crop: got a bit whacked in the recent heat but back to winter weather now so they'll pick up.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/8/17)

I usually grow around about 20 leeks always miss out on a few before the go to seed, yet there are plenty of dishes to be made from them, paid 75 cents each for mine at Woolies, will have to give the elephant garlic a try.


----------



## Grott (20/8/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I just took out a second mortgage and bought 1.8 kg of oxtail, can't believe how much oxtail has gone up in price over the last few years there must be big demand for it. In the slow cooker now with turnips swede carrots leeks and celery and 1/2 a packet of pearl barley, no room for the dumplings so they will be going in the steamer.



Cheap cuts of meat are so dear now because they can charge the earth for them as all our prime cuts get exported. Coles and Woolies now sell chicken necks and scraggy bones for soup at rediculously prices. For f sake.

What's you dumpling recipe?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/8/17)

Grott said:


> Cheap cuts of meat are so dear now because they can charge the earth for them as all our prime cuts get exported. Coles and Woolies now sell chicken necks and scraggy bones for soup at rediculously prices. For f sake.
> 
> What's you dumpling recipe?


Nothing special, I have a lot of coriander at the moment so it will be herb dumplings, Tandaco suet mix and equal amount of self raising flour. Cant make them how my mother does though, her dumplings lift the lid off the pot!


----------



## Bribie G (20/8/17)

I'll try that ratio. My attempts at dumplings in the past have been woeful, they fluff up then collapse into little rubbery blobs that you could use as erasers.

When you say equal amounts do you mean cups or weight?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/8/17)

Cups, on the packet it says 1 cup of suet mix to 1/2 cup s/raising flour but I always go 1 to 1.


----------



## Bribie G (20/8/17)

Cheers, will do dumplings with the rest of the beef stew tomorrow.


----------



## Grott (20/8/17)

Bribie G said:


> I'll try that ratio. My attempts at dumplings in the past have been woeful, they fluff up then collapse into little rubbery blobs that you could use as erasers.



My mum used to make dumplings that Nelson could have used in his cannons at the Battle of Waterloo. Back in those days they were just used as a filler in a very sparse and watery stew. Even a plate of them with golden syrup saved on dunny paper for at least a week until you "unclogged"


----------



## earle (20/8/17)

Ditch that 70's slow cooker and get on board with slow smoked stews Bribie. 8hr slow smoked oxtail stew with Aydos blueberry and black pepper belgian stout. Done in my Aldi pan in my Aldi smoker. Oxtail was reduced at Woolies and there's leek in there as well, as well as some old extract bock which I use in cooking to use it up.


----------



## Bribie G (20/8/17)

A leak in there? Brave man...

I'll actually consider that as a I have the Aldi smoker. What degrees did you set it at?


----------



## earle (20/8/17)

Ha ha, just realised my spelling error before you posted. Though it was leaking as the pan was a bit full.

Set on lowest for most of the time. Cranked it up to about 200C for the last hour or so as I wanted to reduce it a bit more.


----------



## earle (20/8/17)

This is a duck and mushroom one done the same way a while ago. Gets a great result every time.


----------



## Mardoo (21/8/17)

Put that in my belly!!!! Oh my god...


----------



## Grott (21/8/17)

This thread should be banned! Particularly if you haven't had breakfast.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/8/17)

so.....hungry.....


----------



## earle (21/8/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> so.....hungry.....



Not a problem .... leftovers for lunch.


----------



## Grott (21/8/17)

earle said:


> Not a problem .... leftovers for lunch.


Bastard


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/8/17)

Dumplings from yesterday
Carrots uprooted today, don't know how come they got so misshapen sieved the carrot bed last summer, will grow them in sand in future.


To this, a carrot soup, was going to make a carrot and lentil but too many carrots.


----------



## malt and barley blues (21/8/17)

Grott said:


> My mum used to make dumplings that Nelson could have used in his cannons at the Battle of Waterloo. Back in those days they were just used as a filler in a very sparse and watery stew. Even a plate of them with golden syrup saved on dunny paper for at least a week until you "unclogged"


The old suet was used alot in years gone by, steak and kidney pud, spotted dick, jam roly poly and one I must make again, bacon clangers, a suet pastry rolled out as if making a roly poly then strips of bacon spread over the suet pastry and the pastry then rolled up and placed in the oven in foil and baked for an hour or so.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/8/17)

I have got back into baking with pure animal fat...soooooo much better. Vegies have a much nicer sweeter flavour than done in veg oil

**** the vegans

And modern nutrition is tending that pure animal fat is not actually as bad as you think


----------



## laxation (21/8/17)

I listened to the malcolm gladwell podcast where he spoke about how maccas used to use beef tallow... I found it online for about $20 for half a kilo of beef fat. Is there anywhere cheaper to get it? Or is that just what it costs?

I recently picked up the cheap deep fryer from Aldi and I'd love to try it...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/8/17)

I just use supafry ( the red cube ) from the supermarket. Its about $3-4 per 500gm block


----------



## Bribie G (21/8/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I have got back into backing with pure animal fat...soooooo much better. Vegies have a much nicer sweeter flavour than done in veg oil
> 
> **** the vegans
> 
> And modern nutrition is tending that pure animal fat is not actually as bad as you think


Backing?

Is that when the goat backs up onto you at the edge of the cliff? pure fat definitely needed for the occasion.

Supafry: yes animal fat but it's hydrogenated to make it solid. Not good.

Off the same shelf, go the lard. The good fat that Jesus loves to eat but he has to do it on the sly, being Jewish.


----------



## Bribie G (21/8/17)

Completely off topic but my GP had been nagging me for about 5 years to go onto statins. Since going onto a sort of Primal diet with animal fats, eggs, meat without trimming the fat off, heaps of dairy like kefir and ghee yada yada yada, in March at my annual road test, my cholesterol levels had gone down into the "normal range" with improved HDL lipoproteins to boot. Nagging ceased. 

Yes **** the vegans.


----------



## manticle (21/8/17)

Roast a duck and gather the fat. That, mixed with a bit of olive oil, goes a long way and is always delicious.


----------



## Grott (21/8/17)

Great for roasting potatoes, manticle.


----------



## manticle (21/8/17)

Oh yes, my word, my goodness.


----------



## wynnum1 (22/8/17)

"The Sugar Conspiracy" exposes the US _sugar_ industry's systematic hijacking of scientific study to bury evidence that _sugar_ is bad for you and blamed fat and the experts told everyone not to eat butter eggs animal fat not eating butter and animal fat favoured the margarine industry.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/8/17)

And lo fat products are pumped full of sugar to make them taste good


----------



## indica86 (22/8/17)

wynnum1 said:


> margarine industry



I cannot believe people still eat that shit.


----------



## Bribie G (22/8/17)

Back to Winter Soups and Stews, whenever I do a casserole, tagine or curry with lamb it invariably starts as a deboned shoulder or a leg, both of which come with a fair cap of fat. 
So I strip off the entire fat layer and cube the lean meat that goes into the pot. 

But first I cut the fat into small pieces and simmer in about half a cup of EVOO until they have rendered up all their fat then pour into containers or just a mug to use as "lamb lard". It becomes the cooking fat of the recipe for the onions and garlic etc, and there's always a heap left for general use whenever you want lambyness. 

Using plenty of lamb lard lifts Panko-crumbed lamb cutlets to a new level.







Off topic but this is the flow chart for Canola margarine.


----------



## klangers (22/8/17)

That's the flow chart for vegetable oil refining, which would include margarine, oils, waxes etc.

If you took one for milk (ie butter), it would be pretty similar in complexity.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/8/17)

Bahaha...if only you have been and worked at a sugar mill.....Filthiest places on the planet. Everything is covered on molases and bagase, They scoop up raw sugar, ( complete wth bird shit ) with a front end loader and feed it into the refineries. It is the treated with caustic soda and other stuff, centrifuged and packed.

Fascinating process, but you get filthy just looking at the plant. 

I do miss the sugar mills work


----------



## Dave70 (22/8/17)

Food processing behind closed doors can be_ very_ dodgy. 
Pigeon loaf, or for that matter, ale anybody?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/8/17)

Meh...protein

Its almost like they think its a cool funpark ride


----------



## Bribie G (22/8/17)

I know which one I'd rather eat


----------



## laxation (22/8/17)

That pigeon thing is really sad  at least they died doing what they loved, I guess

Jamie Oliver's mantra of eating anything where you can understand the ingredients probably applies to production methods... There's something about 'churning' that seems so wholesome.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/8/17)

MMm...Butter.... I havent bought marg for years.

Butter tastes better


----------



## SnailAle (27/9/17)

Not quite soup or stew but here's a venison pie made from a yearling I shot a few months back. Doesn't go down too bad!


----------



## Grott (27/9/17)

Yum, can you post one?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/9/17)

One of my clients asked if I could shoot some rabbits on her property, I have seen them and we have to cover her raised beds, I said I couldn't do it so she got 2 guys in to get the rabbits from under her house. I went up on Saturday to watch, they caught 134 rabbits and nearly as many dodged the dogs and nets they brought with them


Bribie G said:


> Back to Winter Soups and Stews, whenever I do a casserole, tagine or curry with lamb it invariably starts as a deboned shoulder or a leg, both of which come with a fair cap of fat.
> So I strip off the entire fat layer and cube the lean meat that goes into the pot.
> 
> But first I cut the fat into small pieces and simmer in about half a cup of EVOO until they have rendered up all their fat then pour into containers or just a mug to use as "lamb lard". It becomes the cooking fat of the recipe for the onions and garlic etc, and there's always a heap left for general use whenever you want lambyness.
> ...


There is folk who tip the fat from lamb shoulder down the drain, my wife is one, blocked our drain, and I hate spending time doing what would have been an unnecessary job.
A bit like these London municipal workers. Should have called The Drain Man.
https://www.theguardian.com/environ...-concrete-fatberg-blocks-london-sewage-system


----------



## Mardoo (28/9/17)

Oh man, my dogs would LOOOOOVE to chase some rabbits down. I just haven't found a place out here that'll let me have a go.


----------



## SnailAle (28/9/17)

Wrong thread!


----------



## Grott (28/9/17)

Bribie G said:


> Back to Winter Soups and Stews, whenever I do a casserole, tagine or curry with lamb it invariably starts as a deboned shoulder or a leg, both of which come with a fair cap of fat.
> So I strip off the entire fat layer and cube the lean meat that goes into the pot.
> 
> But first I cut the fat into small pieces and simmer in about half a cup of EVOO until they have rendered up all their fat then pour into containers or just a mug to use as "lamb lard". It becomes the cooking fat of the recipe for the onions and garlic etc, and there's always a heap left for general use whenever you want lambyness.
> ...



I like to debone a shoulder of lamb or pork myself so as to remove excess fat and leave a bit of meat on the bone. Roast the bone with the fat with garlic, tyme and rosemary. The bone great to chew on and the flavoured fat just ace.


----------



## Bribie G (28/9/17)

Red beans and rice.

Onion, Russian Garlic and a capsicum fried in pork fat 
Tin of drained red beans
Sliced smoked sausage from smoker leftovers
Cup of sweet cherry tomatoes from garden, smashed
Big squirt of Reggae Reggae Carribean chilli sauce
Simmer 30 mins then a big gloop of Australian EVOO

Riviana aged brown basmatti. 

Now I have a strange urge for ganja and a Bob Marley Hat.


----------



## Mardoo (28/9/17)

Love it. Red Beans and rice with pickled pork and smoked sausage. The bomb.


----------



## earle (1/10/17)

Six hour slow smoked beer braised beef cheeks. So tender


----------



## Grott (1/10/17)

Still have some beef cheeks in the freezer, share your recipe earle as that looks delicious.


----------



## Mardoo (1/10/17)

Beef and pork cheeks - easily one of the best cuts of the animal.


----------



## earle (1/10/17)

Grott said:


> Still have some beef cheeks in the freezer, share your recipe earle as that looks delicious.


Nothing too fancy as needed to pass approval from the kids. Floured the cheeks in flour with salt and pepper. Browned them and set aside. Fried some diced onions and garlic. Deglazed the pan with some malty beer. Added back the cheeks and topped up with stock. Into the smoker at about 110C for as long as you like, this time with some cherrywood and some wine barrel chunks. Normally would have added some veg but the pan was too full. Normally would also add some tomato paste towards the end to make the gravy richer. Beef cheeks were reduced at 50% off so did up a big batch - dinner, lunch tomorrow and some for the freezer.


----------

